# should i buy this hedgie?



## mortykid (Dec 31, 2010)

I was in a small pet store today and saw that they had a hedge there to sell. i immediately went over to look at it. (i already have a hedgehog, so i wasn't looking to buy, just curiosity)They let me hold him.

the first thing i noticed was how many quills this little guy was missing. they are all gone within about a 2 inch diameter circle on his back. the first thing i thought of was mites.

the next thing i noticed was that he was sharing a cage with two white mice, and that the cage was filthy. the water had poop in it and there was poop everywhere. there was no dry food available, only seeds for the mouse.

my first reaction was to buy him right then and there, just to get him out of that situation. i got to thinking, though, would that be the right decision, sisnce i already have one hedgehog, and she's really healthy. im am prepared to take room for him and spend money on his needs, and i already have a second cage that he could stay in. my only concern is that he would make my little hedgie sick by being in the same house. 

basically, i guess my big question is should i buy him? how big of a risk would i be taking with the hedgehog i already have? is it safe? please help me soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

With precautions your girl won't catch anything from him. Keep them in separate rooms for 4 or 5 weeks. When handling, handle your hedgehog first so you don't accidentally pass anything from the new one to her. The new guy would need to see a vet and put on Revolution. 

It's a hard call on what to do. It really sounds like this little guy needs to be out of that situation. Problem is, if you buy him, they will probably just get another one to be put right back into the same situation.


----------



## mortykid (Dec 31, 2010)

where might i be able to get revolution for this new hedgehog's mites? i've decided to buy him.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Good for you! Your vet can probably give you a prescription for Revolution, and most vets can fill it right there. It would probably be best to take him to the vet anyway, just so they can check him out and make sure he is okay. Poor little guy  But it makes me smile to think he'll be in a good home!


----------



## mortykid (Dec 31, 2010)

are there any other medications like revolution that i could get that dont have to be prescribed?

oh, and how about a lotion i found called "Mita-Clear"? here's the address:
http://www.1800petmeds.com/Mita+Clear-prod1018.html


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

mortykid said:


> are there any other medications like revolution that i could get that dont have to be prescribed?
> 
> oh, and how about a lotion i found called "Mita-Clear"? here's the address:
> http://www.1800petmeds.com/Mita+Clear-prod1018.html


One of the warnings listed says "dont breathe vapors". I definitely wouldn't put that on my hedgehog.


----------



## mortykid (Dec 31, 2010)

well, i got the hedgehog at about 6:00 tonight. i got him home and he was filthy, so i decided that the best thing to do first was a quick bath. after his bath, he even let me trim up his claws, too! By the way, i decided to call him harold until i sell him.

While i was at the pet store, the person in charge of small animals told me something that changed everything about this little guy. he said that for the past week they had been keeping 5 or 6 white mice in the same aquarium as Harold, but that they had just sold them today. i think that those mice had been chewing on his quills. in looking closer at him, i realized that the quills weren't missing, as much as they were just really short and ragged, cut pretty close to the skin. i think one or two got chewed close enough to break the skin, so im treating them for any infection. in the picture, you can see how short some of his quills are.

other than the quills, Harold looks fairly healthy. he is really curious, unlike my shy little barbi. 

i plan on taking Harold to the vet on monday morning, so hopefully they can find out if there's anything else wrong with him. if not, i guess i'll just keep him until his quills grow back (how long might that be?) and then im going to have to sell him to someone who will take really good care of him. i'm a student and not in a position to be able to keep two hedgies.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG! Poor little guy. That is so sad. I am so glad you got him out of there. Sounds like that pet store knows nothing about caring for hedgehogs. What's up with that?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, poor little guy. What was that pet store thinking?? But I'm glad his bad experience hasn't made him a bitter grumpy hog  I'm sure you'll do a great job rehabilitating him and then he'll make a great friend for someone who can love him properly.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was great you got him out of there, that is really sad to think of his life before you got him. Good luck with the recovery process, he already must be worlds better just by having a caring person to look after him


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh, ans hopefully you told the pet store people how stupid it was to have the mice in the cage with the hedgehog? I know we all worry that buying a pet store hedgehog means another one will just take its place, but hopefully if that's the case they'll at least keep the new one away from other animals.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awww, glad you got the little guy out of there. If it was me, I'd tell the store that hedgehogs, some of them, will eat mice. I won't link it but tell them to go onto youtube and type 'hedgehog eating mouse', the first video that comes up is three young AP hedgehogs having a meal on one. Gross, I'll stick with the boiled chicken.


----------



## mortykid (Dec 31, 2010)

how long do you think it might take for his quills to grow back out and look normal?


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

It'll likely be a long time assuming that he's past the baby quillings. My Basil seems to lose (and presumably replace...) about one quill per week.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor little Harold! I'm so glad that you decided to get him. That's just cruel to put him through that! I just hate stupidity & laziness!


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

What a great story; I hope everything works out for Harold. If you live in NEw England I would consider adopting him; just give him lots of TLC and cuddle time.. and of course the vet check. Hope to see more pictures as he improves!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

poor baby! thank god you got him out of that. even if he is replaced, at least you saved him. i'd go back to that store and give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> Awww, glad you got the little guy out of there. If it was me, I'd tell the store that hedgehogs, some of them, will eat mice. I won't link it but tell them to go onto youtube and type 'hedgehog eating mouse', the first video that comes up is three young AP hedgehogs having a meal on one. Gross, I'll stick with the boiled chicken.


Is that safe for a hedgie to be eating a mouse?


----------



## mortykid (Dec 31, 2010)

megan4032 said:


> Puffers315 said:
> 
> 
> > Awww, glad you got the little guy out of there. If it was me, I'd tell the store that hedgehogs, some of them, will eat mice. I won't link it but tell them to go onto youtube and type 'hedgehog eating mouse', the first video that comes up is three young AP hedgehogs having a meal on one. Gross, I'll stick with the boiled chicken.
> ...


i'm not sure. they do in the wild, but im not sure if it's healthy in captivity. hmm...


----------

